# app shows surge fare does not



## moneyforfun (Jan 8, 2015)

drove Pax from Oakland to SFO. Area was in surge fare but actual fare did not reflect surge pricing. I can't wait for Uber response. Normally unless its surging I would never accept this ride at commute time. Is this a common Uber *** driver. They lie about so many items its embarrassing to tell friends I'm actually stupid enough to drive for them.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Surge icon is displayed when the ping comes in, its on you that you did the ride without knowing the price.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

It's going to be something to the effect of: the passenger order pedi the ride before the surge or before the surge reflected in the passenger app. Let me find the cut and paste email.

*Edit*: Uber cut and paste response.

"After investigating each of these trips, neither of them were subject to surge pricing at that time. The riders had gotten to the request screen before surge went into effect, and this fare without surge is guaranteed if they request a car within 5 minutes. Hope this clarifies!"

Even though the surge for both these trips started before I receive the ping and had been going on for about 5 mins, as long as the pax is at the request screen before the surge stats & orders within 5 minutes they're good for a regular ride.

Problem with my 2 rides is the request showed they were surge prices. Now I screen shot each request during surge periods.


----------



## Curtis Lee (May 20, 2015)

i had the similar issue... two rides were on surge then when i dropped the passenger off.... it was charged as a regular fare. I emailed Uber support but still got no response.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I think it's bullshit there's a 5 minute grace period after opening the app before it starts surging. It totally contradicts the on-demand nature of rideshare. 

So I open the app, chat with my friends for 4.5 minutes and then order the ride. Everyone else who just opened the app pays 2.5 surge, but not me because I opened 4.5 minutes ago.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Beur said:


> I think it's bullshit there's a 5 minute grace period after opening the app before it starts surging. It totally contradicts the on-demand nature of rideshare.
> 
> So I open the app, chat with my friends for 4.5 minutes and then order the ride. Everyone else who just opened the app pays 2.5 surge, but not me because I opened 4.5 minutes ago.


This doesn't seem correct to me.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> This doesn't seem correct to me.


Read the cut and paste reply above from Uber. It's their policy.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

You are interpreting it wrong i think. They are saying if u hit set pick up location you are locked in for 5 minutes before it will kick you back to the request screen at which point you will have to agree to new price if there is one.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> You are interpreting it wrong i think. They are saying if u hit set pick up location you are locked in for 5 minutes before it will kick you back to the request screen at which point you will have to agree to new price if there is one.


You can think what you want, it states "The riders had gotten to the request screen before surge went into effect, and this fare without surge is guaranteed if they request a car within 5 minutes."

When you open the app you are at the request screen which is not the set pick up location screen. Two different screens.


----------



## moneyforfun (Jan 8, 2015)

Beur said:


> It's going to be sow thing to the effect of: the passenger order pedi the ride before the surge or before the surge reflected in the passenger app. Let me find the cut and paste email.
> 
> *Edit*: Uber cut and paste response.
> 
> ...


In my case it was surging for at least 15 min prior. Previous ride was a surge ride


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

When i open the passenger app and its surging there is no grace period in my experience.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

When you get the ping it shows the distance, rider rating and surge multiplier, if any.

No surge multiplier on the ping? Don't accept!


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> When you get the ping it shows the distance, rider rating and surge multiplier, if any.
> 
> No surge multiplier on the ping? Don't accept!


Agree!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

moneyforfun said:


> In my case it was surging for at least 15 min prior. Previous ride was a surge ride


I'll be interested to see what response you get. With my two surge rides that weren't paid they came immediately following 3 rides before and the 2 rides after. The 3 rides before took longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> When you get the ping it shows the distance, rider rating and surge multiplier, if any.
> 
> No surge multiplier on the ping? Don't accept!


Which all of my request displayed, but two were not paid. This is why I now screenshot pings with surge multipliers. Uber is great for dodging paying drivers what their due. Within the last two weeks I always have to request my cancellation fee, like $5 bucks is going to break them.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> When i open the passenger app and its surging there is no grace period in my experience.


Keyword to your sentence is its "surging."

According to MY response from UBER the passengers WHERE ON the request screen BEFORE THE SURGE STARTED. Again according to UBER in their response to ME, they give the pax a 5 MINUTE GRACE PERIOD if a surge starts after the pax gets to the request screen.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

When you open the app you are not at the request screen. The request screen is the second one with the "Request uberx" button.


----------



## moneyforfun (Jan 8, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> When you get the ping it shows the distance, rider rating and surge multiplier, if any.
> 
> No surge multiplier on the ping? Don't accept!


Now I know. 
*"There's an old saying in Tennessee - I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee - that says, fool me once, shame on - shame on you. Fool me - you can't get fooled again."*


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

I have had it work both ways. Im looking at my screen surging and a ping comes w no surge or a lower surge than the area that im in. Ive also had pings with surge while there is none at the moment. I believe the cut and paste explanation about WHEN the ride was requested is accurate.

I ALLWAYS check my screen to see my lightning bolt. No bolt, no go.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Beur said:


> You can think what you want, it states "The riders had gotten to the request screen before surge went into effect, and this fare without surge is guaranteed if they request a car within 5 minutes."
> 
> When you open the app you are at the request screen which is not the set pick up location screen. Two different screens.


Don't listen to Mr5Star. I'm convinced they work for Über & is a troll.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Lol the first screen is set pick up location and second is request uber x. Atleast on iphone. I'm a troll look at your responses in this thread, they provide nothing.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Lol the first screen is set pick up location and second is request uber x. Atleast on iphone. I'm a troll look at your responses in this thread, they provide nothing.


Nothing except YOU ARE A TROLL....


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Watever honey.

Non complainers must be trolls, got it.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Watever honey.
> 
> Non complainers must be trolls, got it.


Yawn....


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Watever honey.
> 
> Non complainers must be trolls, got it.


& learn to spell....


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

You're awesome at parties.

Just trying to help Beur understand his email and of course you provide nothing.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> You're awesome at parties.
> 
> Just trying to help Beur understand his email and of course you provide nothing.


Sadly, you're blinded by the fact that you don't either.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Actually i explained it nicely to him. Do you always need the last word?


----------

